# If I were to purchase a Larrivee...



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a Taylor 814 CE. I like it. I have tried Larivees and they appeal to me as well and would like to find a model similar to my 814. What would you folks recommend? BTW, I really like Bruce Cockburn's axe but I can't see myself paying what he paid Linda Manzer for that instrument. What would compare in an affordable Larrivee?


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

L-09 matches up well to the 814 (Sitka spruce/East Indian rosewood) but sounds quite different.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Here's a list of products with MRSP. I don't know if this is in US or Cdn.

http://www.larrivee.com/3_products/products_models.html


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Having played a number of Linda's guitars, I can suggest the L series at the extreme top (L-10??), MIGHT get to where it could see a Manzer in the distance. 
I do believe that the best of the Larrivees outshine the best of the Talors, so this is a pretty good move for you. 

Not everyone is destined for something like a Manzer, though it represents a pretty nice goal.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Have you looked at the Larrivee Forum? I just listed my JCL 40th Anniversary (L-09 with different voicing/look than off the rack) for sale there this afternoon.

http://www.larriveeforum.com/smf/index.php?topic=26338.0


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Here's a list of products with MRSP. I don't know if this is in US or Cdn.
> 
> http://www.larrivee.com/3_products/products_models.html


if you take away about $400 from the MSRP that is the average price in $CDN (or thereabouts).... that has been my experience.... I purchased a Larrivee D-50 not long ago, its a fantastic instrument

cant comment on the OP's question since I have never found two acoustics to truly sound alike (had a chance to play a bunch of taylors in the $2500-$6000 price range last weekend, all sounded different, even the ones with similar specs), so comparing several brands on specs alone wont really be too fruitfull...

best bet is to just get out there and try some (IMO)


----------

